# Carrgo Carrier Or Loading Ramps For Transport?



## longislandcamper22 (Jan 7, 2017)

I've got a 2013 Ram 1500 with a sprayed on bedliner and a 3 fold bed cover. Whenever it snows my brother will take care of his house and then head to my house to help me finish. We'll then head to our sisters house to help our brother-in-law and then we'll all go take care of our parents house. Luckily we all live about 5-10 minutes from each other.

We've only had lightweight single stage machines so it was easy for one person to load into the bed of the truck. I just purchased a 2 stage that tips the scales at almost 300 lbs so I've got to find a different way to load it. Sure, I guess two people could easily lift it into the bed of the truck but I'm not interested. lol

How about a set of loading ramps to drive the blower into the bed of my truck? I've never used them before, does it make a difference that my bed has a sprayed on liner?

How about a receiver mounted cargo carrier? I've seen some that have ramps you can drive up on.

Finally, how about a small utility trailer?

No matter what I choose I have to spend money on because I don't have anything. Another thing to consider is that I may look into mowing my parents lawn too this year. They've had a landscaper for years but they're both retired and on a fixed income so I'd be transporting my mower, trimmer and blower too.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Sounds like you need a small trailer with a gate that opens to form a ramp! That being said, while I have no particular experience with pickups, I have used the pull-out ramps on a commercial style Ford once for just this purpose and it worked OK.


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

Best ramps hands down are 5 star . Light weight aluminum and strong. They can take my weight(280lb) and a 4 wheeler ridding up in the back of a pick up truck (non folding ramp) . Just sold the non folding for what I almost paid for them as well $100 and switched to 5 star folding ramp to save space . Nice feature is the have rubber dipped front forks to help them from sliding side to side on tail gate . I have a bed liner in my truck and I also cut grooves in the plastic liner so the ramp forks fit and hold better on tail gate . Another nice feature with these ramps they come with a tie down so they won't walk away from your tail gate . What I also like compared to wood ones I used to used is when wheeled or track snow blower goes up the ramps is that the spacing In between the ramps allows snow from wheels or tracks to fall threw rather then rest on ramps like wooden ones . The only problem you have to worry about is if the ramps split when coming down ramp .


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

If storage when not in use, a trailer is the best way with a tailgate that folds down to a ramp. The loading unloading angle is easy, Ramp in a pickup up will work but you will have to worry about snow and ice build up and unloading walking down backwords could be a problem. Having loaded my ATV and blower many time with a 8 ft ramp. now a small trailer makes life better.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

If skilled and able id say ramps, they do have tri-fold ramps for ATVs that make it easier to walk up the ramp with the machine. Bed liner wont change anything. I have a large SUV with a hitch carrier, i like that over a small trailer. 


-efisher-


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I use non folding ramps that I bought at harber freight on my 2014 ram 2500.


----------



## jmb3675 (Dec 31, 2013)

I vote for an aluminum hitch carrier with a ramp. It is far easier to load especially if the snow blower ever breaks down. It is also easier to tie down. Aluminum will keep the weight down and will hold up to road salt. They work great for lawn mowers also. Some ramps are really slippery with snow. Another added bonus is keeping the bed dry if you have a cover.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

If landscaping will also be part of your duties, then a small trailer would most likely be best. If getting a trailer, make sure it has the "A" frame at the tongue.


----------



## snowhog (Nov 24, 2013)

I also use the Harbor Freight ramps for my Honda. It weighs about 250 pounds and I have no problem loading/unloading it into my pickup
 

1000 lb. Capacity 9 in. x 72 in. Steel Loading Ramps, Set of Two
Item # 44649
Rated 4.3 out of 5 stars
(105)





comp at $77.95 
Only: $59.99


----------



## longislandcamper22 (Jan 7, 2017)

I kind of like something like this.

https://www.amazon.com/MaxxHaul-70275-Aluminum-Carrier-Folding/dp/B008CE0O8Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1484102587&sr=8-1&keywords=hitch+cargo+carrier+ramp

My only concern would be loading/unloading the machine using the ramp. Wouldn't the machine going up/down the ramp put a lot of strain on the part going into the receiver of the truck? It just seems like it would want to twist that part.


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

I think ramps will be your cheapest option.

I have a Jeep so a ramp isn't an option. I use a hitch carrier for that very reason. After doing my driveway and helping some of my neighbours I pack up and head to moms. After hers is done I head out to my in laws.










Loading and unloading is easy.






James


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

5x8 or 6x12 utility/landscape trailer with tailgate ramp would be your best option. Which one depends on the size of the mowing equipment that you'll be transporting in spring/summer/fall.
I have a small 5x8 utility trailer and is the one I use for more than one blower, tractor or zero turn mower. If I fit the bagger on my zero turn mower it won't fit on the trailer, there is when I wish that I'd have a 6x12 trailer instead. Size the trailer according to your needs.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

longislandcamper22 said:


> I kind of like something like this.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MaxxHaul-702...2587&sr=8-1&keywords=hitch+cargo+carrier+ramp
> 
> My only concern would be loading/unloading the machine using the ramp. Wouldn't the machine going up/down the ramp put a lot of strain on the part going into the receiver of the truck? It just seems like it would want to twist that part.




I have a steel platform with a ramp, it works fine. There is a little play in the hitch so i use a ratchet strap and its fine. A dodge ram can hold 600+lbs on the hitch. I have a 08 expedition that holds 400 and does fine.


-efisher-


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Same ramp i have










-efisher-


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I use a cargo carrier with a built in ramp. Works well, but if i had a pickup truck i wouldnt be messing around with cargo carriers.

I advise you get light weight foldable aluminum ramps.


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

I own a 4x4 Ram, a cargo carrier and a 5'x8' trailer. Hands down the trailer is your best option.

Trying to load anything in the bed when you have a hitch carrier on the back is a pain as is taking off to load and then putting it back on.

Ramps for your pickup are also a pain when you have to load and unload 3-4 times a day.

Trailer-drop the gate take off what you need, replace when your done shut gate and done.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

(IMO) a hitch platform is much easier then a trailer for a single snowblower. Having to maneuver a trailer around instead of folding down one little ramp on a platform, and using one strap, and not worring about parking with a trailer, connecting and disconnecting a trailer..... and yes i have a 4x6 utility trailer, so i know both sides well. Again, Just an opinion.


-efisher-


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

^^^ I agree. pulling a trailer with lawn mowers on dry streets is a lot easier than dragging a snow blower through deep snow and ice. 

I vote for a carrier with a ramp and if it folds up, so much the better.


----------



## Eric (Dec 10, 2016)

How about something like this...










Crossed with something like this?










Keep the side load ramp and make an enclosure sized for your SB. Tie downs might take some figuring out but I'd prefer the added security.


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

I've had an eye on this one:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...num-cargo-carrier-with-ramp-60-x-32?a=1935505










Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ive been on the highway with an open platform/foldup ramp. A strapped down mtd 8/26, and didnt even know it was there. After delivery i folded the platform up and its been on the vehicle since, never know where or when the next call is.


-efisher-


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a 48"x32" steel carrier with a folding ramp. works good. Its bulky to install and remove from my reciever but I have it down to a science now.


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

e.fisher26 said:


> (IMO) a hitch platform is much easier then a trailer for a single snowblower. Having to maneuver a trailer around instead of folding down one little ramp on a platform, and using one strap, and not worring about parking with a trailer, connecting and disconnecting a trailer..... and yes i have a 4x6 utility trailer, so i know both sides well. Again, Just an opinion.
> 
> 
> -efisher-


For a single snowblower it is but he's talking about three snowblowers, two in the bed and one on the hitch.


----------



## longislandcamper22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hmm, one thing that just popped into my head is that my Ariens has the auto turn feature so that may be a reason to NOT use ramps to put it in the bed of the truck. I still haven't used the machine yet so I don't know exactly how it functions.

I think a receiver mounted carrier or small trailer may be the way to go now.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

bearman49709 said:


> For a single snowblower it is but he's talking about three snowblowers, two in the bed and one on the hitch.




My bad, didn't see it's for multiple. Trailer is how I'd move around multiple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

this:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Had this for close to thirty years … aluminum and still looks new …. Use it for moving equipment, stone and top soil dumped in it, people moving, buying large items, etc.etc... … not only for myself, but for family and friends also, so be aware of the extras you'll be doing ….


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

I honestly can not believe that those hitch platform carriers are even legal. The pic of the Honda behind the blazer is a perfect example of what a horrible idea this is. You can not see the brake lights or the license plate, how is this a good idea? I see it all summer around here with bicycles. They load up 4 of them on the hitch carrier and again, no visible brake lights, no visible plate... Haul your stuff in a truck or on a trailer. I load my blower into the truck bed using ATV ramps. Lock the diff and back it right up, usually several times per storm to make my rounds, no problem.


----------

